# home insurance



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Can anyone give me the name of a good agent to get home insurance through.
Gulfside Insurance got me a good rate, but they tolsd the insurance company the house was my main residents, but it is not. I did not know they did this until I get a canclelation notice from the insurance compay. When I called Gulfside they said it was three months before the insurance would repire, and they would find another company and call me before it expired. They did not call or find another insurance company, and I just now remembered I have no insurance on my house as of 5-15. Thanks a lot Gulfside. You are more than welcom to reply to this post. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Get ahold of Turtle on this site. I have some insurance with him on a rental property.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Turtle is Gulfside ins.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*insurance*

Did the two of you not read my post. It was Gulfside that got me in the problem I have now!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*All I can say is I'm sorry for any confusion about the calling or the fact that we disscussed the way the policy had to be written. I was doing you a favor because a vacant or secondayry home is either uninnsurable or at least 3 times the rate I found you. This is a problem that is very easy to fix. Your wind mitigation inspection I would assume was done by Bullshark ( James or Joe) and I'm sure they would put it on the new form for you to attach to a new policy no matter where you get it.*

*By the way, if you really think I told you I would call you, which I have never made a practice for this very reason, I will right a agent error letter to your comapny and get this taken care of.*


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I would have no problem changing the form to the new version for free if someone has the original pictures I took. I can't take the new required pictures from South Florida. I did 100% do this inspection. The pictures are now required and there is no way around that. Joe or my Dad won't drive to Pensacola. The state changes that dam form so much it's hard to calculate what will be required 2 years down the road. The picture that has been hurting people with older inspections is they now require the trusses to be marked with a sharpie where the deck nailing is and a measuring tape showing the distance between the marks which shows nail spacing. Nobody was doing that 2 years ago. We just needed to prove nail size. If I lived up there I would drive over today but I don't. Those forms from the state do say that they are good for 5 years but for some reason the insurance companies are not honoring that or being forced to.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Nevermind I'm not 100% if I did this one. I was thinking old crab. In either case that stuff I said before is true.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> I would have no problem changing the form to the new version for free if someone has the original pictures I took. I can't take the new required pictures from South Florida. I did 100% do this inspection. The pictures are now required and there is no way around that. Joe or my Dad won't drive to Pensacola. The state changes that dam form so much it's hard to calculate what will be required 2 years down the road. The picture that has been hurting people with older inspections is they now require the trusses to be marked with a sharpie where the deck nailing is and a measuring tape showing the distance between the marks which shows nail spacing. Nobody was doing that 2 years ago. We just needed to prove nail size. If I lived up there I would drive over today but I don't. Those forms from the state do say that they are good for 5 years but for some reason the insurance companies are not honoring that or being forced to.


*Amen to that. I wish they would force them to honor the form no matter when it was done if it's less then 5 years it should be grandfathered in. Politicians and Insurance companies or their Lobbist's suck!!!:thumbdown:*


----------

